# Well that escalated quickly



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

So only two weeks ago i posted my first setup https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41639-My-first-coffee-setup

Things have escalated quickly haha. Fear not the Sage will be back in place pretty soon and the Fracino will be going in the workshop with the roaster once it is built.

Could not resist running it up for a bit of a test though, glad i did as it needs some attention https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41945-Bambino-2-group-electric&p=555254#post555254

New (to me) Fracino Bambino 2 group electric model


----------



## wan (Oct 19, 2016)

is huge than before. maybe need more space. any different sage and Bambino?


----------



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

I've got around 6 meters of empty worktop around the kitchen so plenty of room left, however this is going in the workshop when it's built and I will put the sage back in the kitchen (it's just in place for testing)

The Bambino is another animal, I can extract coffee and steam milk at the same time unlike on the sage, plus it steams milk In half the time of the sage. The fundamentals are the same and the end product is the same after some fettling and getting used to.


----------

